# USDA plans to Nuke all leafy greens! Take action today 12/3!



## Tigeresse (Nov 19, 2001)

Federal regulations mandating the pasteurization of all leafy veggies is being proposed! Another tactic to further destroy our already depleted food supply and threaten small-scale organic farmers. Please take action!

http://www.organicconsumers.org/bytes/ob123.cfm

http://cornucopia.org/index.php/prot...-family-farms/

http://www.caff.org/foodsafety/


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Are you kidding me?! Man, I may just have to overcome my lazyness and get a garden going. *sigh*
Off to read links...


----------



## Tigeresse (Nov 19, 2001)

A friend of mine is growing all her own lettuce under grow lights in her dining room! That may be our only option if this nonsense passes.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Ugh! Thanks for posting the links.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

They have been doing that for decades in Europe for meat, fish and milk, yet the Europeans will not allow any soy products because they are a genetically modified product. Pick your own poison.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, thank you. I sent a comment


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

OMG! This is getting beyond reason. They shot the almonds through, now lettuce?







:


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

How fishy is that? It is dated 11/30 and they are only taking comments till today? Four days? That's it?







:


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

This is SO sad. I am Canadian, and the organic greens I occasionally buy when I run out of the local ones from my CSA come from California and probably have this done to them already ... nevertheless, there is not a doubt in my mind that the USDA is doing this just to







over organic and small farmers. I wonder who I could contact as a Canadian consumer of US products because I bet I could not respond to that survey... argh.







:


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I don't know. I am not sure that it is to screw over anyone really, but more because the large farms have more political pull and it would probably cheaper for them to do this than to clean up their farming practices. There seems to be a history of not giving a rip about the little people/farms. I could be wrong though.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Doing it to help big farms is essentially the same as doing it to screw over small farms IMO.







: "They" know what they're doing.







:







:







: [cue the Twilight Zone music]


----------



## mamahart (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice* 
They have been doing that for decades in Europe for meat, fish and milk, yet the Europeans will not allow any soy products because they are a genetically modified product. Pick your own poison.

This surprises me and I cannot really find any evidence to support it....irradiation has been used both here and there..I'm curious about what your source is.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

That is so messed up. Then the only people who will be able to produce leafy greens are the huge companies.

Arg.







:


----------



## lorelei (Dec 31, 2004)

How disgusting. Like the foods readily available to most Americans haven't been screwed up enough by the time they get them.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamahart* 
This surprises me and I cannot really find any evidence to support it....irradiation has been used both here and there..I'm curious about what your source is.

I lived and ate there for a year, 1979-1980.


----------



## fandance (Mar 23, 2007)

This is not just an attack on small farms this is an attack on our freedoms in general, it's basically a religious attack for people such as raw foodists and people who see their food intake as sacred and their physical health. I'd rather get e.coli one time than to eat dead greens all the time. If this passes there will be a revolution and that is all I can say without using profranity.


----------



## kpb (Jul 1, 2006)

on the one hand, this makes me sick. gut rot sick.
on the other, I have to remember to carry joy throughout all of this bullshit.

sigh......

(this also means thank you to the OP for bringing this to light







)


----------



## jadasmom (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fandance* 
This is not just an attack on small farms this is an attack on our freedoms in general, it's basically a religious attack for people such as raw foodists and people who see their food intake as sacred and their physical health. I'd rather get e.coli one time than to eat dead greens all the time. If this passes there will be a revolution and that is all I can say without using profranity.

Right on!!This is getting ridiculous, let us choose what we as consumers want to eat, we want the nutrients!!!!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

boy i sure hope they plan to start nuking meat. i mean, all things considered.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eco_mama* 
boy i sure hope they plan to start nuking meat. i mean, all things considered.










Ummm, they already do that. It's the packages that say 'irradiated' on them.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
Ummm, they already do that. It's the packages that say 'irradiated' on them.

but yet, meat still gets tainted with e.coli


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I am not sure if the tainted packages have been irradiated or not. Either way, I bet it is just the same as milk that has been pasturized being tainted as well. Once they zap the life out of the product, there's nothing left to battle that 'bad' bacterias and they have free reign to multiply like crazy.


----------



## MrsBear (Jan 10, 2008)

First thought on reading this: it's time to plant victory gardens for the (organic) revolution! What BS. Say they succeeded in putting this through and it even works as planned, what happens when anything goes wrong? If food should happen to get contaminated anyway, no one will have any defenses at all. More than anything else, I consider this classist. Those of us who rent rather than own a home with a yard will be much out of luck. We'll be disenfranchised again, deprived of even an option where our food money goes. Blech and double blech, I'm buying a hydroponics set for MrBear's upcoming birthday. At least we can eat our own spinach.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yikes,not again?

I already have my lettuce going.

So hypothetically I couldn't have my own shop and sell home-grown non-irradiated lettuce?

Oh and I remember the almond thing. I'm getting my own almond tree one day.


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

My latest edition of "Growing For Market" says that the USDA proposal has been changed because of all the comments, and that it will be a voluntary-only program. Good job everyone!


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

Well ladies - it's going to be a nice garden for me (and the deer) this summer - maybe I'll even can (ugh). I guess the problem is that in order to ensure that people won't die from eating food the gov't feels it needs to nuke it (or whatever they do to destroy stuff) - I think the problem lies in the loss of small scale local farms that serve their local community - all those processing plants and methods on large scale farms are breeding grounds for nasties......


----------

